# Pariah. Changed my mind in 50 pages



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

I put Pariah down about 4 months ago with an "eh" opinion of it. I was maybe 2/3 through. I just picked it up today to finish, and I was blown away by the last third. Way to go. Def hooked me on this one, and now I gotta wait till sometime next year for book two....
Anyone else start out disliking it and end up loving it?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Definitely. It was dragging its feet along the whole way. I didn't like how the timeline didn't make sense. Was it before the events of Eisenhorn or after!?! Either way didn't make sense.

Then, boom, the clouds clear and everything makes sense.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This probably should have gone in the Black Library sub-forum, but I have mixed opinions about _Pariah_ myself. It started out fairly weakly and got better as it went on - although by the ending it left me feeling as though Abnett could have done better. I did enjoy parts of it - just the whole book left me unsatisfied, which is saying something because I've enjoyed everything that I've read by Abnett so far, and rank his _Prospero Burns_ to be one of my favourite Horus Heresy books, which was hated by a lot of people.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the timeline thing is because she's a clone.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Vitarus said:


> I think the timeline thing is because she's a clone.


Spoiler dude, seriously.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup. Sorry. Sometimes I don't think. heh


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Angel it doesn't help that you quoted it..... He removed it, you didn't.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorted

Remember to use the spoiler Tags, change the word DOH! in the following to spoiler...

[DOH!] The info you are posting [/DOH!]

and it does This ....



Handy that innit.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I dont get the _Pariah_ hate. In hindsight, I really really liked it. I liked not knowing exactly what was going on till the very end. I liked not knowing where the hell in the Eisenhorn/Ravenor timeline i was or was supposed to be. I just gave up trying to guess what was going on and just enjoyed the setting of Queen Mab and Beta's trial through it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Angel it doesn't help that you quoted it..... He removed it, you didn't.


The spoiler tags were edited into my post at the same time his were.


----------

